# Pics from photoshoots plus an old FOTD



## PinkPearl (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey guys!
I realize that I haven't posted here in a while.. My face is breaking out in weird places and its no fun! I think the studio sculpt did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And besides, I've been feeling a bit uninspired lately.. just curious, where do u guys normally get your inspirations from?

Anyhow, I did these photoshoots a while ago and I just got the pictures sent to me recently, so I want to share them with you. I learned a lot while I was doing these and hopefully next time it'll be even better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Photoshoot #1












Photos courtesy of Sarah Angela Photography

Products used:
FACE
(btw, i only used 1 brush to do the color gradient on the face, which is the 165!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)
her own foundation
temptu concealer
light medium MSFN
chrome yellow
orange
azalea blush
MUFE #92
blacktrack
Elise lashes 

LIPS
NYX purple rain lip liner
gladiola lipstick on the 1st pic
added MUFE #92 on the lips on the 2nd pic (can't really see it, but its gorgeous in person!)

Photoshoot#2
(I'm still waiting for another set of photos from the photographer!)




I know I should've contoured more.. 








yayyy, I love this kind of in-action pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Photos courtesy of David Chang

Products used:
FACE
cinema secrets foundation
temptu concealer
invisible set powder

EYES
royal hue shadestick
MUFE #9, #92
shroom
lovely lily pigment
graphology
carbon
feline
ebay lashes

CHEEKS
sincere blush
sculpt powder

LIPS
plum soft cremestick liner 
lavender whip (looks so different, eh?)
love nectar

Look #3
This is the look I did for MakeupByRenRen's contest.. I did a picture tutorial for this.. I'm sorry I cant do live ones because the video option on my camera makes everything yellow and blurry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great for taking pictures tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Products used:
EYES
UDPP
Penultimate liner in Rapidblack
Pure white chromaline
Iris eyes fluidline
Caboodles matte white eyeshadow
MUFE #9
MUFE #92 (can u tell how much I love this shadow? lol)
Vibrant grape
Seedy pearl
Post haste
Carbon
Feline kohl power
Maybelline define-a-lash mascara
Shu uemura lashes in Luxe black

CHEEKS
Sculpt powder
Azalea blush
The Body Shop Shimmer waves in Peach

FACE
Studio sculpt foundation in NC40
Select cover up concealer in NC35
MSF natural in medium dark 
Fix+ 
Almay brow pencil in brunette

LIPS
Pink treat cremestick liner 
Gladiola lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice kitty lipgloss

Here's the link to the tutorial if you're interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/m...torial-133806/

Let me know what you think!
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow.
Just wow.
All the way around wow.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 17, 2009)

i love the makeup in the second set of photos. yum.


----------



## Dice1233 (Mar 17, 2009)

all great looks!!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 17, 2009)

WOW amazing


----------



## comeandtakeit (Mar 17, 2009)

i love them all.
i've only been on here for a while, but everything i've ever seen by you is fabulous!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 17, 2009)

the leathery hat chick is hot!


----------



## fintia (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh my oh my oh my!!!!!!! PERFECT!!!


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 17, 2009)

Can I get you to do my makeup? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm just kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you are SERIOUSLY talented and amazing, I love everything.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 17, 2009)

you're an awesome makeup artist!
i love all of the looks


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_ 









yayyy, I love this kind of in-action pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
Your work is Awesome!! Love every shot....

You look so beautiful in the this picture!!!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 18, 2009)

^^^^^ agreed!!
this is pretty freakin amazing! way to go girl!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 18, 2009)

luv it! all the looks are beautiful! and you look amazing yourself, like the pic Tish pointed out, you look so gorgeous & professional!!!


----------



## Rennah (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome! 
I love all of them.


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for the kind comments everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_the leathery hat chick is hot!_

 
lol.. the hat was sooo small on her! and yes, I agree, she is gorgeous!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Can I get you to do my makeup? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm just kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you are SERIOUSLY talented and amazing, I love everything._

 
I'll do your makeup anyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Your work is Awesome!! Love every shot....

You look so beautiful in the this picture!!!!_

 
Aww, thanks Tish!!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Mar 18, 2009)

The very first picture is gorgeous !!!
It looks like you photoshopped the gradient on! 
Amazing


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

AMAZING!!!!! All the looks are great. The picture of you applying the make-up, you look so professional.


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome looks! And you're so preeeetty too!


----------



## nunu (Mar 18, 2009)

you are awesome!


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 18, 2009)

whoaa..these looks are amazing!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 18, 2009)

Amazing! You are so talented!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow. If only I could be that talented. Maybe someday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Amazing work.


----------



## moonlit (Mar 18, 2009)

u did a great job.. i need to get the 165!!


----------



## GGBlu (Mar 18, 2009)

This is what you do with your makeup when you're *un*inspired?  If that's the case, I wish I was this uninspired EVERY day.

Freakin' beautiful.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 18, 2009)

no words just wow wow wow


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 18, 2009)

love it all. ive been kind off my makeup inspiration wagon too. But im getting back on it now.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 18, 2009)

damn!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 18, 2009)

Dang girl... love that first photoshoot!
Love your FOTD too... you're so talented!


----------



## Kiyishima (Mar 18, 2009)

Wowww, both your work, and yourself, are stunning, and I come to Specktra for inspiration! All the lovely ladies posting here, with their looks, help me. :]


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you ladies, I appreciate each and every single one of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GGBlu* 

 
_This is what you do with your makeup when you're *un*inspired?  If that's the case, I wish I was this uninspired EVERY day.

Freakin' beautiful._

 
lol.. Oh no, what I meant was, I've been feeling uninspired this past week, which is why I haven't posted any recent FOTD, but these looks were done a while ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for the compliment tho


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Mar 18, 2009)

You are awesome my dear....simply marvelous! 

Your skill and technique in blending is some of the best I have seen. 

Thanks for the tut! I am trying this look this weekend! So although you may be uninspired, you just inspired me!


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 18, 2009)

gorgeous pinkpearl! they're really good, I want MUFE 92 now.

By the way, what is that blue (teal?) color you used on your eyes when you did the leather girls makeup?


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_gorgeous pinkpearl! they're really good, I want MUFE 92 now.

By the way, what is that blue (teal?) color you used on your eyes when you did the leather girls makeup?_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hmm.. I remember what she was wearing, but I can't remember what I was wearing lol.. I think it was parrot eyeshadow that looks a bit washed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 either that or shimmermoss!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn girl.  Nice work.


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 18, 2009)

gr8 pics!!!gorgeous looks!!


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 19, 2009)

AMAZINGGGG!!! I love your work and you are beautiful!


----------



## zivkitis (Mar 19, 2009)

The first look is so impressive!Great!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow! 

I really like your in-action picture


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 19, 2009)

You are freaking good looking.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Mar 19, 2009)

i love your nail art!!! and pretty pictures!


----------



## ellesk (Mar 19, 2009)

That is fierce! That first picture is incredible.


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you guys for the sweet comments!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_




Wow.
Just wow.
All the way around wow._

 





 just wow


----------



## joey444 (Mar 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Teffy (Mar 22, 2009)

wow you are so talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and super gorgeous


----------



## bigsexyhair (Mar 22, 2009)

HOT. you've got crazy talent.


----------



## ecberger (Mar 22, 2009)

love it alll<3!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome! Awesome!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 23, 2009)

My jaw dropped, wow!


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 24, 2009)

thank you all of you gorgeous ppl on specktra!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow Wendy!  You are so talented!!


----------



## annegal (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm kinda new and haven't seen your past FOTD's but this stuff is freaking amazing!!


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW! *speachless*


----------



## francescaD (Nov 15, 2009)

I love them


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 15, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Love them all!
You're uninspired?? Really??


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Nov 15, 2009)

Stunning work!


----------

